# VOIP Not Skype



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I know that Skype is blocked, but can you use any other VOIP systems (msn, yahoo etc) from UAE.

I believe there are some work-arounds regards to Skype, but might be easier to use a VPN.

Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Ogri750, 

I think that the work around with Skype is getting a single VPN (I've been told this but I don't really know what it means  ). One of my team is building a team in Dubai and trying to get this sorted out since our main global communication is Skype. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Kaz,

Thanks for replying. If I understand correctly, vpn routes you through a different server (so not a UAE one) and therefore lets you connect to items that the UAE server would block.

You watch, an IT genius will come along soon and tell us that what I just put is a load of tosh


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Can you use sightspeed?

Video Conferencing


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

May I ask why Skype is blocked in Dubai? I have chatted to my boss using Skype when he is there...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

As far as I am aware Skype is not blocked, but seems not everyone is able to use it. A VPN can get around access problems, but unless required for work is not strictly legal. Note there is easier access in the free zones.

Best not to discuss such things on an open message board.


----------



## lazybones (Feb 29, 2008)

Skype worked fine both in the office and in the hotel last week.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Elphaba said:


> As far as I am aware Skype is not blocked, but seems not everyone is able to use it. A VPN can get around access problems, but unless required for work is not strictly legal.


Thanks Elphaba I didn't know that. 

Regards,
Karen


----------

